# Unable to uninstall Internet explorer 8



## Suprub93 (Jun 25, 2009)

hello, i am new to the forums, i am having trouble uninstalling internet explorer 8, i have windows xp home edition, i went to control panel/add remove programs and it doesn't show there, i tried going into the main folder for IE8 but there is no uninstall icon, the reason i want to uninstall it is because i want to install back version 7, and it wont let me unless i uninstall the newer version. any suggestions?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 25, 2009)

By Googling I found:

Windows Vista

Open the Control Panel
Select Programs and Features
In the left pane select View Installed Updates
Select Windows Internet Explorer 8
Click Uninstall
Restart the PC to take into account the uninstall

Windows XP

Open the Control Panel
Choose Add / Remove Programs
Check the box "Show updates"
Select Windows Internet Explorer 8
Click on Delete
Restart the PC to take into account the uninstall

source:
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-2218-uninstalling-internet-explorer-8


----------



## Suprub93 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks Radeon, i will try this and will post if it worked.


----------



## CorsairX (Jun 25, 2009)

nice one. didnt know this.


----------



## Suprub93 (Jun 25, 2009)

i tried doing it, but when i click on windows internet explorer 8, the delete/remove option doesnt appear. the only one i see that can be removed is called Update for windows internet explorer 8, when i try to delete this one, it shows me a list of programs that may be affected or my not run properly if i remove it, what should i do....should i give it a try and then install version 7, will version 7 fix what they are saying.


----------



## roast (Jun 26, 2009)

For windows Vista, type this into an Administrator command prompt:


```
FORFILES /P %WINDIR%\servicing\Packages /M Microsoft-Windows-InternetExplorer-8*.mum /c "cmd /c echo Uninstalling package @fname && start /w pkgmgr /up:@fname /norestart"
```

If its windows XP, run a command prompt and type:

```
%windir%\ie8\spuninst\spuninst.exe
```

After doing these, restart your computer.

Any questions, just ask.
-Mick.


----------



## jake_ie8team (Jun 26, 2009)

You can also try this guide on unintalling IE 8 from the Internet Explorer Solution Center -  http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/448b12c8-83f3-47c1-aa26-5d4a8e6422461033.mspx

I hope this helps,

 - Jake

MFT Internet Explorer Outreach Team


----------



## tomo65 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have come across the same issue. That I can use IE8 via a shortcut but when I come to try and remove it. The application can not be found. I have used Add/Remove programs and other removal programs. Each can not show IE as an installed program. When it's clearly within the Program File list.
I have followed the above instructions to try and remove the application, but each option brings up an error message stating that I need Administrator access to proceed. I do have this.
I'm trying to remove so that I can re install IE8 as some applications that I use are working with elements of IE and they are not functioning correctly. Example is email is not printing any document.
I'm currently running Vista32.


----------

